# Star Wars: Clone Wars



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 17, 2011)

It's been a few seasons already, and while i'm not watching it hardcore like some of you do with ponies I like it a lot and was wondering if anybody else did :0

The graphics are astounding, the characters incredibly well-developed, plus: it's frickin' STAR WARS


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 17, 2011)

I do, but I prefer the Trilogy. If Clone Wars is canon, WHAT THE F*CK HAPPENED TO ASHOKA (other than Order 66, though).


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 17, 2011)

This is an awesome show. I do agree with how good the animation is, and it's nice to have an ongoing star wars series even after the saga has ended.


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm 0k with it.


----------



## Phantom (Sep 18, 2011)

I tried it, didn't like it. It doesn't follow cannon very well.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Sep 18, 2011)

I liek Squirtles said:


> I do, but I prefer the Trilogy. If Clone Wars is canon, WHAT THE F*CK HAPPENED TO ASHOKA (other than Order 66, though).


I do recall Ashoka being killed by the clones, though I'm not sure (It's been a long time since I last watched that movie).


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Sep 18, 2011)

I think Ashoka wasn't even an idea for Ep. III, I think. If any Togrutan was killed, it was Shaak Ti.


----------

